# Co2 setup help



## Gilly420link (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello all i current have a 55g planted tank it’s on the lower side of plants. I have a good light and run a tropica co2 nano kit but want to switch to a bottle setup. Wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction for tank and regulator and maybe links to Amazon for what they bought. Also heard someone say you can get electrical regulators so co2 isn’t pumping at night? And help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

With pressurized CO2, most aquarist use a timer and solenoid to regulate CO2 during their photoperiod. With pressurized CO2, I highly recommend going with the best regulator you can afford. However, in my early days, I used the Milwaukee 957 regulator with good results. Depending on your diffuser type, you may want to go with a Fasco/Tapright regulator, BUT you’ll have to buy a bubble counter, solenoid, and needle valve separately. As far as local vendors, I would suggest J&L for best pricing (they also sell CO2 tanks).

As far as electronic regulators go, the only one I know of, is the Carbon Doser branded one. They are very good (according to reviews) but very pricey.

I hope this is helpful.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Gilly420link (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you very much Stuart! Will be looking into those brands!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You can also contact RAD Aquatics. They sell the CO2 Art branded ones (CO2Art Pro-SE Series Dual Stage Aquarium CO2 Regulator).

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Gilly420link (Mar 12, 2012)

CRS Fan said:


> You can also contact RAD Aquatics. They sell the CO2 Art branded ones (CO2Art Pro-SE Series Dual Stage Aquarium CO2 Regulator).
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


Wow that’s not a bad price think I’ll go this route! 

Thanks again Stuart!


----------

